# Cheese Soufflé - by request from the Chief



## di reston (Oct 22, 2017)

This is a recipe that requires lots of attention to get it right. It seems simple, but be careful when you do it because, as we all know, a soufflè can go 'flop' if you make one wrong move. 

I sent this to the affectionately named Chief, and he asked me to post it again, so here it is:

This is a 'seems simple' recipe. It requires the best ingredients and a lot of attention:

Measurements in metric.

1/4 Litre fresh milk
35 g plain white flour, best quality
1/2 salt
4 medium egg yolks
8 medium egg whites
100g best quality Swiss Gruyère cheese
Butter to grease the soufflè dish, and flour and a little Parmesan. to make a non-stick lining (very little)

Start by bringing the oven up to 220 °C.
Butter and flour as indicated, and then keep the dish up to room temperature. This recipe is for a 15cmn diameter x 9cm height  soufflè dish.

Set the oven at 220°C. Use an oven proof or pyrex soufflè dish.

Make a bèchamel sauce with the milk, flour and butter as you would in the classic manner, and when it is thickened take off the heat and beat in the egg yolks. Season to taste and test for flavour.

Now whip the egg whites into a high-peaked snow, as if you were going to make meringues, and fold in the grated parmesan and the Gruyère a little at a time, and when you have done that, fold it carefully and gently into 
the first mixture. Put it immediately into the oven, leave for 1 minute and then lower the temperature to 200°C. Bake for 30 minutes, no more, no 
less. It should come out like a chef's hat, and for me it's always worked very well.

This recipe was given to me by a very respected chef called Joel Rebouchon in Paris. You can't get a better master chef that that!

Hope you like this, Chief, and everyone else. You're all great guys and gals and I'm proud to be able to send something of this standard to you!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2017)

Copied and pasted.  Thanks.

Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 24, 2017)

Di, I just happened to notice that you and I joined Discuss cooking at the very same time...Mar. 2010. I remembered one of my first posts back then was about a long ago Cheese Souffle from my childhood. I found the post, and copied it here. 



> Do you remember the first recipe you ever followed?
> 
> I'll start.  I must have been around 8 or 9 years old. My parents owned a  little mom and pop grocery store, and I grew up in the little attached  house.  What a great place to grow up, with such a huge pantry, and meat  market!!  It was the start of my lifelong love of good food.  One of my  parents would often come in from the store during the day to start  dinner on the stove.  One day I got out one of mom's cookbooks and  decided to get into the kitchen and surprise them.  I found a recipe for  a "cheese souffle'" of *all*  things!!  I followed the complicated directions exactly, and it turned out *fabulous!!  *  It was light and puffy just the way it should be, just beautiful,  and delish! The best part was that my parents raved and bragged about my  talent at mastering such a recipe at such an early age. In fact they  talked to others about it for years. It sure taught me a lot about  parenting later on.
> That was the first and last time I ever made a "cheese souffle"..... but it sure was the start of my "love for cooking".



You've inspired me to give it another try.


----------



## LanceHoying (Oct 24, 2017)

This is amazing! I'll be taking note of this recipe.


----------



## di reston (Oct 24, 2017)

Kayelle, tell us how it went. My mouth is already watering. And yes, a well made cheese soufflè is a thing of beauty!

di reston


----------

